# Homemade Montreal Steak Seasoning



## dogwalker (May 18, 2016)

I smoked our steaks last night, and was looking around for advice and found this seasoning recipe.  I cooked an extra steak with this, in case we didn't like it.  The concensus was, we loved this seasoning!

http://dontwastethecrumbs.com/2015/05/homemade-montreal-steak-seasoning/


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2016)

Thank you,

We use both all the time. The steak & the chicken.

I'm going to try these right away.

Al


----------



## dogwalker (May 19, 2016)

Let me know what you think.  As good as this is, if the official steak seasoning is better, I'll buy it!


----------



## bdc3 (May 19, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## phonedrn8 (May 21, 2016)

got it on shopping list....


----------



## McLoven1t562 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm going to need my own storage cabinets for all the spices i'm buying lately ha ha

but I do enjoy making homemade rubs, sauces, and seasonings. It's enjoyable to blend it all, and the flavors do taste better than most store bought brands.  Plus, it's nice to know there's just 100% seasonings in your recipe, no msg or extra crap added.


----------



## weev (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing   I have been using one from GFS called Canadian steak seasoning you can get a huge shaker for the price of a small bottle at the store. And it's really good but now I can make my own


----------



## weev (Jun 7, 2016)

Now if someone knows the recipe to miracle blend I would be all set


----------

